# Composer Acronym Game.



## An Die Freude

Here's a game for y'all. I will post a composer's last name, and you have to post a humorous (or otherwise) acronym comprising of the letters of the name. I'll start with an easy one:

*Ravel*


----------



## Oskaar

What is an Acronym ?


----------



## Oskaar

I only find norwegian words...
Larve-larval
Alver-elves
laver-lichens


----------



## An Die Freude

Something like an abbreviation, like *L*aughing *O*ut *L*oud

Just noticed your second post, Oskaar. Those are anagrams.


----------



## Oskaar

ok.....

Understand!


----------



## Oskaar

Right After Very Energetic Laughing


----------



## An Die Freude

So now you have to post another composer for others to do.


----------



## Oskaar

For the next one: *Bach*


----------



## An Die Freude

Bach's Arranged Counterpoint Habit

*Beethoven*


----------



## Oskaar

hmm, tricky...


----------



## Oskaar

*B*efore *e*ating *e*ntire *t*urkey, *h*elp *o*ther *v*anished *e*nglish *n*aturists

*Faure*


----------



## An Die Freude

We need other people.

*F*rench *A*uthority *U*nderstands *R*evolutionary *E*tude

*Chopin*


----------



## Oskaar

I will wait for others


----------



## Klavierspieler

*C*omposers *h*ope *o*ther *p*eople *i*nvest *n*ow.
*
Schumann*


----------



## Oskaar

*S*achred *C*hrist *h*as *u*ndrestimated *m*any *a*rmed *n*ations *n*owadays

*Grieg*


----------



## Yoshi

*G*iant *R*ats *I*nfest *E*mpty *G*arages

Am I doing this right? 

Verdi


----------



## clavichorder

*G*uessed *R*ight *I*n *E*verything *G*orgeous

*Glazunov*


----------



## clavichorder

*Venting Element Regularly Droning Intuition*

Harris


----------



## Oskaar

*v*entilaion *e*volved *r*ather *i*mpressing *i*ndors

*Glazunov*


----------



## Oskaar

Glazunov, then Harris


----------



## Klavierspieler

*G*rumpy *L*adies *a*nd *Z*any *U*mbrellas *n*ever *o*bstruct *V*ortexes.


----------



## An Die Freude

Yes Jan, that is right. It would be better if the acronym was related to the composer.

*G*reat *L*ife, *A*lthough *Z*ealous *U*sing (of) *N*arcotic *O*il *V*iolated.

*Harris *


----------



## Klavierspieler

*H*airy *A*rmies *r*educe *R*esponsibility *i*n *S*lovakia.

*Cage*


----------



## Oskaar

This is like a Roschac test! Mirroring our minds...


----------



## An Die Freude

*C*rap *A*tonal *G*roaning *E*mptiness

*Rautavaara* :devil:


----------



## Oskaar

*C*ambodja *a*re *g*lorious *e*verywhere!

*Rautavaara*


----------



## Crudblud

Edit: Whoops

*R*egionally, *a*pples *u*surped *t*he *a*yatollah *v*iciously *a*nd *a*rdently, *r*ejoicing *a*bounds

*Webern*


----------



## An Die Freude

Ignore this post.


----------



## Oskaar

Schubert?........


----------



## Klavierspieler

Weary Enemas Believe Every Random Note.

Berg


----------



## Oskaar

*B*leeding *e*normously..*r*escue=*g*ood!

*Wagner*


----------



## Polednice

*W*agnerian *A*rt *G*arners *N*ever *E*nough *R*age

Brahms!


----------



## An Die Freude

*B*ig *R*eputation *A*s *H*omicidal *M*agpie *S*layer 

*Copland*


----------



## Polednice

*C*over *O*rifices *P*lease, *L*et's *A*void *N*asty *D*istractions

Tchaikovsky


----------



## Oskaar

*C**o*uld *o*ne *p*erson *l*ive *a*nd *n*ever *d*ie?

*Tchaikovsky*


----------



## An Die Freude

*T*rying *C*heap *H*omosexual *A*nimosities? *I*diot, *K*lutz, *O*vertly *V*acant *S*eptic *K*eck-licking *Y*uck. (????????????????????)

*Rachmaninov*


----------



## Klavierspieler

*R*ehab *a*nd *C*are *H*ome. *M*any *A*ngry *N*urses *I*nvestigate *N*ude *O*ld *V*ermin.

*Dowland*


----------



## Oskaar

*D*ear *o*ld *w*itch! *L*end *a* *n*erd *d*ollars!

Aho


----------



## An Die Freude

*A*ha! *H*iding *O*mens! (?)
*
Tallis*


----------



## Klavierspieler

*T*omorrow *a*ll *L*ewdness and *L*ibel *i*s *S*in

*Ysaÿe* :devil:


----------



## Oskaar

*Y*ou *s*leep *a*nd *y*ou *e*at!

*Prokofiev*


----------



## Polednice

Forget it


----------



## Crudblud

*P*re *r*aphaelite *o*rnamental *k*aleidoscopes *o*rdinarily *f*it *i*n *e*very [woman parts]

*Sorabji*


----------



## Kopachris

*S*ore *o*rifices *r*evert *a*lways *b*efore *J*ungian *i*ntroverts.
*
Shostakovich*


----------



## Oskaar

*S*he *h*as *o*ne *s**** *t*hat *a*lways *k*nocks *o*ut *v*ery *i*nnocent *c*atolic *h*osewifes

*Sibelius*


----------



## Oskaar

The word "shoe" was sensured!


----------



## Dodecaplex

*S*hit *i*s *b*ecoming *e*vil *l*icking *I*taly's *U*nholy *S*acrament.

Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dangle-dungle-burstein-von-Knacker-thrasher-apple-banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich-grumblemeyer-spelterwasser-kürstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen-gutenabend-bitte-eine-nürnburger-bratwustle-gerspurten-mit-zweimache-luber-hundsfut-gumberaber-shönendanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-raucher-von-Hautkopft-der-Ulm.

Edit: Anyone actually willing to accept this challenge?


----------



## Polednice

Dodecaplex said:


> *S*hit *i*s *b*ecoming *e*vil *l*icking *I*taly's *U*nholy *S*acrament.
> 
> Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dangle-dungle-burstein-von-Knacker-thrasher-apple-banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich-grumblemeyer-spelterwasser-kürstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen-gutenabend-bitte-eine-nürnburger-bratwustle-gerspurten-mit-zweimache-luber-hundsfut-gumberaber-shönendanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-raucher-von-Hautkopft-der-Ulm.
> 
> Edit: Anyone actually willing to accept this challenge?


According (to) uncle steven's ferocious elephant, ruminating (on) nepotism, some children have plainly lacking effectiveness (and) need Dads to encourage nepotism, such (are the) children's hopeless little intelligences, teetering tremulously (on) eternal retardation .... oh **** it


----------



## Klavierspieler

oskaar said:


> The word "shoe" was sensured!


Actually, because of the bolding, only the last three letters were recognized as part of the word.

Anyway,

*Walton*

Edit: @oskaar: There's more than one meaning to the word "hoe" in English.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

*W*ars, *a*nthems, *l*ight aircraft, *t*iaras, *o*r *n*othing!

Bax.


----------



## Crudblud

*B*orodin, *A*lex (*x*ander)

*Langgaard*


----------



## Chrythes

*L*ead *A*nd *N*avigate, *G*reat *G*od, *A*s *A*fterlife *R*emains *D*eceivable!

Enescu


----------



## Fsharpmajor

*E*arnest--*n*othing, *e*xcept *s*aid to *C*ommunist *U*nion.

Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Polednice

*R*eally *i*mportant *m*onkeys *s*een *k*illing *y*our *K*aiser *o*ver *r*egional *s*ervices *a*ffected (by) *K*aiser's *o*stentatious *v*irginals.

Grainger


----------



## clavichorder

*G*hastly *r*ooftop *a*ntics *i*n *n*o *g*owns *e*asily *r*elished

*Mozart*


----------



## Fsharpmajor

*G*uv *r*ails *a*t *i*nability--*n*ot *g*ot *E*nglish *ri*ghts.

Elgar.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Mozart: *M*ost *o*bnoxious *z*any *a***hole (to) *r*each *t*hirty-five.

Elgar: *E*lderly *l*lamas, *g*o *a*way *r*ight (now)!

*Gould*


----------



## Fsharpmajor

*M*ainly *o*verrated *z*ooid, *a*rt* r*ated* t*actfully.

I thought Gould was a pianist, not a composer, but anyway, *Mahler*.


----------



## clavichorder

*M*any *a*utistic *h*umans *l*ove *e*soteric *r*amblings

*G*rows *o*ut *u*nderneath *l*ewd *d*evils

Medtner


----------



## Dodecaplex

Fsharpmajor said:


> I thought Gould was a pianist, not a composer . . .


Actually . . .






Anyway, *M*oney *e*ternally *d*rains (out) *t*he *n*aturally *e*xcellent *r*eality.


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex said:


> Actually . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, *M*oney *e*ternally *d*rains (out) *t*he *n*aturally *e*xcellent *r*eality.


Who's the next composer?


----------



## Kopachris

violadude said:


> Who's the next composer?


Have we done Haydn yet?


----------



## Oskaar

Is it haydn?

*H*appy, *a*mazing *y*ear, *d*ear *n*erds!

*Nielsen*


----------



## Oskaar

I will respond on my own thred. (By the way, repeating composer names should not be any problem, since new brains will attack the challenge in new ways...)

*N*orway *i*s *e*uropes *l*oveliest *s*cienic *e*xeptional *n*ation!

*Martinu*


----------



## Klavierspieler

*M*onkeys *a*re *r*emoving *T*immy *I*varsson's *n*ose, *u*nfortunately.

*Taverner*


----------



## clavichorder

An Die Freude said:


> Yes Jan, that is right. It would be better if the acronym was related to the composer.
> 
> *G*reat *L*ife, *A*lthough *Z*ealous *U*sing (of) *N*arcotic *O*il *V*iolated.
> [/B]


How are you so clever?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*T*here's *a*lways *v*icious *e*nterprises *r*uining *n*ice *e*ntrepreneurs' *r*espectabilities.

(Since Glazunov was already done, and hilariously) 

*WAGNER*


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> (Not going to do the obvious)
> *WAGNER*


The obvious has already been done for you!(see the post directly above yours, it quotes him.)

*W*allowing *a*ction *g*oes *n*owhere, *e*ntertaining *r*andomly


----------



## Oskaar

*W*e *a*lcoholics *g*ain *n*ew etanol *r*eservoire!

*Dvorak*


----------



## An Die Freude

*D*umkys, *V*ariously, *O*verride *R*ational, *A*miable *K*olos. (slavonic dances for the win!)

On the subject of Czech people, *Smetana*


----------



## clavichorder

*S*everely *m*ental *e*nd *t*ainted *a*ncestral *n*oises' *a*ntiquity

*Holst*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*S*onorous *M*oldau *e*ntrances *t*he *a*rtist *n*ow *a*gain.

*H*ellenistic *O*pus *L*auds *S*pherical *T*erritories.

*STRAVINSKY*


----------



## Oskaar

*H*olding *o*ur *l*ast *s*ex-party *t*onight!
*
Vaughan Williams/B]*


----------



## An Die Freude

*H*uge *O*rchestra *L*oved, *S*uite *T*ranscendental.

*Vaughan Williams* :devil:


----------



## An Die Freude

Oops, major pile up.

Goldberg, then the big VW.


----------



## Oskaar

*V*ery *a*wful, *u*gly *g*noms *h*ave *a*rrived now. *W*asington *i*s *l*ikeley *l*ess *a*ttacked *m*omentarely *s*peeking.

*Goldberg
*


----------



## Polednice

Here's a grand English acronym. 

*V*erily, *A*rthur, *U*ther's *g*enesis, *h*as *a*chieved *n*ever-ending *w*orldly *i*nfamy, *l*oved (and) *l*auded *i*mmeasurably *a*fter (a) *m*agnificent *s*uccession.

Not quite sure where we're at now!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pick Stravinsky or Goldberg next.


----------



## An Die Freude

I think it's Goldberg, for Oskaar. Bit sketchy, this one.

*G*reat *O*verlord, (the) *L*ullaby (of) *B*ach (has)* E*ntered. *R*est, *G*overnor.

*Stravinsky*


----------



## Oskaar

*S*uperman *t*akes *r*ather *a* *v*iolent *i*nitiativ. *N*ude *s*cans *k*icking *i*magination!

*Gade*


----------



## An Die Freude

I thought Stravinsky ended in Y?

*G*ood *A*ttentive *D*evils *E*xcite

*Britten*


----------



## clavichorder

*B*ritain's *r*ight *i*s *t*o *t*errorize *e*nvious *n*ations

Saint Saens


----------



## Oskaar

An Die Freude said:


> I thought Stravinsky ended in Y?


You are of courser right...


----------



## Crudblud

*S*olitary *a*nd *i*nsufferable *n*ugget *t*rader *s*lays *a*n *e*lephant *n*ear *S*ibelius

Hovhaness


----------



## Meaghan

*H*eavenly *o*ctopi *v*eer *h*aphazardly *a*cross *n*ever-*e*nding *s*epia *s*kies.

Corigliano


----------



## Meaghan

I like An Die Freude's idea about doing acronyms that are actually related to the composer, but it's _hard._


----------



## Oskaar

Then I drop out.....


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Meaghan said:


> I like An Die Freude's idea about doing acronyms that are actually related to the composer, but it's _hard._


My one for Walton:

"*W*ars,* a*nthems,* l*ight aircraft, *t*iaras, *o*r *n*othing!"

is actually based on four of his pieces:

Wars (Suite from Henry V)
Anthems (Orb and Sceptre)
Light aircraft (Spitfire Prelude and Fugue)
Tiaras (Crown Imperial)


----------



## Oskaar

*C*an *o*ne *r*ule *i*n *G*allia *l*ike *i*defix *a*nd *n*umberous *o*thers?

*Frank*


----------



## clavichorder

Meaghan said:


> *H*eavenly *o*ctopi *v*eer *h*aphazardly *a*cross *n*ever-*e*nding *s*epia *s*kies.


The association with octopi makes perfect sense for Hovhaness to my mind. He is an orchestral octopus sometimes...


----------



## Polednice

*F*rankly, *r*anking *a*nchors (is) *n*ankly *k*ankering (we can use made up words, right?)

Praetorius


----------



## Klavierspieler

*P*erky *R*ubes *a*re *E*nvying *T*onight's *O*rgies; *R*esults *i*n *U*gly *S*qualls.

*De Cabezon*


----------



## clavichorder

*D*ormant *e*xtravagance *c*oncealing *a*ntiquated *B*abylonian *e*tchings *z*one *o*nto *n*etherworlds

*Lyapunov*


----------



## An Die Freude

*L*o! *Y*e *A*ncient *P*ractice, *U*nplayable, *N*on-practisable (by) *O*verhead *V*ocalist.

*Alkan*


----------



## Oskaar

*A*ll *l*awyers *k*nocked-out *a*fter *n*oon

*Bax*


----------



## An Die Freude

*B*ritish *A*nthemic *X*-Rays!

*Sorabji*


----------



## Oskaar

*S*ome *o*rangutangs *r*aise *a* *b*rilliant *j*ungle *i*dea!

*Tchaikovsky*


----------



## Crudblud

*T*imid (but) *c*ourageous *h*omosexual, *a*dept *i*n *k*omposition* *o*f *v*aried *s*ymphonies. *K*een-witted? *Y*eah!

*Schnittke*

* = cheating is definitely not against the rules


----------



## Oskaar

Science can hardly neglect irritating theories that kick-boxers evolve

*Arnold*


----------



## Fsharpmajor

*A*rt *r*eally *n*ever *o*wns *l*ives, *d*ear.

Britten.


----------



## Oskaar

*B*ring *r*ight *i*tems *t*o *t*ea: *E*rotic *n*et-stockings

*Sibelius*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*S*candinavian *i*n *b*oots *e*nthusiastically *l*ounging *i*n *u*nadulterated *s*auna.

*ARENSKY*


----------



## Oskaar

* A*fter *r*aw,*e*nergetic, *n*atural *s*ex, *k*eep *y*our (boxers)

*Sinding*


----------



## Aksel

Singing in narwhals, deemed inappropriate, nevertheless great!

*Tveitt*


----------



## Trout

Hmmm, not very familiar with Tveitt, so...
*t*his *v*ery *e*nigma *i*nterests *T*rout, *t*oo.
Oh god, that was bad.

*Vaughan Williams*


----------



## An Die Freude

*V*ery *A*dored, *U*nderstated *G*reatness *H*arkens *A*t *N*ationalism. *W*ell *I*nformed *L*ight, *L*ovely *A*nthems, *M*odal *S*ounds

Harkens At Nationalism? Jeezo.

*Ives*


----------



## Kopachris

*I*ndeed, *v*ery *e*xperimental *s*tuff.

*Bartók*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*B*lown *a*way, *r*uining *t*he *o*ctopus' *k*ingdom.

We're gonna run out of major composers soon, eh?

*GRIFFES*


----------



## An Die Freude

Repetition is ok, I think.

*G*ood *R*apport *I*s *F*airly *F*un, *E*ncouraging *S*miling.

*Ifukube*


----------



## Fsharpmajor

It needs to have a Godzilla theme, I would say:

*I*n* f*ilms *u*sing *K*omodos *u* *b* *e*xcellent.

Vivaldi.


----------



## Kopachris

*V*igorous *i*nstrumental *v*irtuosity *a*lways *l*audable, *d*efies *i*mitation.

*Salieri*


----------



## Oskaar

*S*igh..*a*nother *l*esser *i*ntelligently *e*quiped *r*epublican *i*diot (enters the scene)

*Adam*


----------



## Crudblud

*A* *d*ecidedly *A*merican *m*an

This makes no sense because Adolphe Adam was french, but I stand by it. If he's referring to another Adam, I don't know who it is, unless it's Adams, in which case I suppose the American thing makes more... Oh whatever.

*Massenet*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*A*nother *d*ude *a*lien [to] *m*e.

oof lemme do Massenet

*M*ost *a*rsonists *s*ee *s*omething *e*xciting *n*early *e*very *t*ime.

Who's another Russian we haven't messed with yet?

*KABALEVSKY*


----------



## Crudblud

*K*ing *a*fraid (of) *b*ig *a*nd *l*eathery *e*ars *v*ows *s*omething *k*inky, *y*es.

*Leoncavallo*


----------



## Oskaar

*L*ast *e*aster *o*ne *n*aked *c*onducter *a*rrived *v*ienna *a*llone, *l*aughing *l*oudley *o*ut!

*Barber*


----------



## Aksel

*B*iting *a*t* r*ight *b*reast: *E*rstwhile* r*ecreation.

Yowza.

*Offenbach*


----------



## An Die Freude

*B*arber's *A*dagio's *R*eputation! *B*ig, *E*xciting (and) *R*ousing!

*Shostakovich*


----------



## An Die Freude

Oh, oops. Offenbach then Shosty.


----------



## Oskaar

*O*n *f*ift *f*loor *E*ric *n*ow *b*rowse *a*fter *c*ute *h*oney-cakes
*
Shostakovich*


----------



## Kopachris

*S*trings *h*ide *o*n *s*eeing *t*his *a*mateur *K*omponist (we can use foreign words, right?) *o*vertly *v*ivisect *i*ridescent *c*ompositions (with a) *h*ammer.

*Schubert*


----------



## Oskaar

*S*melling *c*amenbert *h*as *u*anavoidable *b*eeing *e*scalating *r*aw *t*endences

*Pendrecki*


----------



## Klavierspieler

*S*ome *C*ats *h*ide *u*nder *B*rainless *E*wes (and) *R*otten *T*rees?

*Zemlinsky*


----------



## kv466

*Z*its *E*mbody *M*alicious *L*ittle *I*cky *N*asty *S*kin *K*rud, *Y*uck

Dukas


----------



## Oskaar

*z*ulu *e*thnics *m*aintain *l*urking *i*n *n*ature, *s*eeking *k*wick "*Y*es your life will be perfect with this"-cola

*Dukas*


----------



## Klavierspieler

*P*umpkins *E*pically *n*ever *D*eviate *e*ver. *R*idiculous *E*mptiness *C*hanges *K*ids *I*ndefinitely?

*Dukas*


----------



## Lenfer

Hmmm perhaps I'll try answering for *Dukas*? 

*D*vořák's *U*nloved *K*angaroo *A*bsconded *S*uddenly

*Górecki*


----------



## Oskaar

*D*ude! *U*se *k*amikaze *a*s *s*ocond (choice)

*Górecki*


----------



## waldvogel

God only reads every crazed king's insignia...

*Berlioz*


----------



## Oskaar

*B*eatles *e*merged *r*are *l*ife-wisdom *i*n *o*versea *z*ones.

*Korngold*


----------



## waldvogel

Kentucky officer runs naked; gains on local developer.

Couperin?


----------



## Oskaar

Could our usefull Polly enter reharshals in nude?

*Scaleri*


----------



## Klavierspieler

*S*uper *C*ool *A*rsonists *l*evel *E*verything. *R*idiculous *I*nvestigation.

*Ireland.*


----------



## emiellucifuge

In Rome, Elks Like All Neon Displays

Myaskovsky


----------



## waldvogel

Many Yemenis are surely killed on vacation seeking king's yak.

Rameau?


----------



## Kopachris

*R*egarding *a*nother *m*eaningless *e*difice: *a*ll *u*nknown.

*Bizet*


----------



## waldvogel

Blinding illumination zaps extra-terrestrial.

Respighi?


----------



## Klavierspieler

*R*ealistically *E*nfranchised *S*uper-*P*owers *i*n *G*reen *H*osiery *I*nstigate.

*Gibbons*


----------



## Oskaar

*g*irls *i*n *b*eautiful *b*ikinies *o*bserved *n*ear *s*upermarked

*achron*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*A*ardvarks *c*razily *h*opping *r*ight *o*f *N*ottingham.

*Xenakis* :devil:


----------



## An Die Freude

*X*-Rays *E*nsure *N*o *A*ctive *K*arate-ist's *I*tems (are) *S*plit

*Rachmaninov*


----------



## Kopachris

*R*aunchy *a*ardvarks *c*hew *h*ungrily (and) *m*anically *a*t *N*iobe's *o*pal *v*ase.

(What?)

*Prokofiev*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MUST TAKE!

*P*lease *r*efrain (from) *o*range *k*nock *o*ut *f*ights *i*n *e*legant *v*enues.

*ZEMLINSKY*


----------



## An Die Freude

*Z*any, *E*minent *M*isers *L*isp, "*I* *N*o *S*hare *K*rone, *Y*esh?"

*Bruch*


----------



## An Die Freude

I think this needs a good ol' fashioned bump. *Bruch*'s still up for grabs, folks.


----------



## Oskaar

Ok, Bruch.... I will try to come up with a good one...

*B*usch *r*uled *U*sa (and the whole world) (to a) *c*atastrofic *h*ell
Not very good, but very true...

*Bernstein*


----------



## An Die Freude

*B*roadway *E*minence's *R*espect (is) *N*aturally *S*ecured, (with) *T*oe-tappers, *E*nsuring *I*ndians (are) *N*ice

*Bruckner*


----------



## science

But really, Umberto, can Kant not explain reality?

*Golijov.*


----------



## An Die Freude

*G*ood *O*perators *L*ive *J*umping *O*ver *V*apour. (??)

*Hamelin*


----------



## Oskaar

*H*aving *a* *m*oment *e*ntireley *l*acking *i*ntelligent *n*uances....

*Wagner*


----------



## science

Women All Go Nuts Eventually, Right?

(Sorry ladies. To make up for it, let's go with)

*Hildegard*


----------



## An Die Freude

*H*ighly *I*ntellectual *L*ady, *D*epicted *E*mbracing *G*uide (of the) *A*lmighty, *R*evered *D*eity.

*Palestrina*


----------



## science

People always like eating strange treats, really insulting nature's abundance.

*Szymanowski*.


----------



## An Die Freude

Oh no you didn't.

*S*chooled *Z*oological *Y*ouths *M*aster *A*rduous *N*iches, *O*usting *W*iser, *S*avvier,* K*een-witted *I*nhabitants

I think we should be able to include performers as well as composers.

Anyway, *Paganini*


----------



## Oskaar

*P*urchaising *a* *g*iant *a*naconda *n*ever *i*nitsiated *n*irvana, *I*solde....

*Goldberg*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*G*oodness! *o*nly *l*ibertine, *d*iabolical *b*artenders *e*xhibit *r*um *g*elato!

*MUCZYNSKI*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *MUCZYNSKI*


You are evil, Huilunsoitttaja.


----------



## science

MUCZYNSKI = My Unwavering, Callous Zeal Yields No Strikingly Key Insights.

*Menotti*.


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *G*oodness! *o*nly *l*ibertine, *d*iabolical *b*artenders *e*xhibit *r*um *g*elato!
> 
> *MUCZYNSKI*





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You are evil, Huilunsoitttaja.


*M*other *U*nderhill *c*omforted *z*ebras, *y*earning *n*evertheless (for) *s*urprising *k*oala *i*nsurance (rates).

EDIT: *Menotti*, then *Piston*


----------



## science

People in strange tunics own nothing.

*Menotti*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*M*y *e*dible *n*ewt *o*n *t*he *t*able *i*s (dead) 

*Sculthorpe* nice and easy.


----------



## science

Silly children ultimately leave their homes, or remain permanently earthbound.

*Litolff*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Science, you are good! :clap:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*L*ounging *i*n *t*he *o*ffice *l*ately, *f*reely *f*latulating.

*IBERT*


----------



## clavichorder

*I*nteresting *b*rain *e*nlightens *r*ational *t*hought
(I don't know that composer)

*Boyce*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> (I don't know that composer)









*B*oy, *o*pen *y*our *c*erebral *e*xpanses.

*GOTTSCHALK*


----------



## Crudblud

*G*et *o*ff *t*hat *t*able, *s*tupid! *C*hrist, *h*ow *a*sinine. *L*oony *k*ids!

Huber


----------



## An Die Freude

*H*iding *U*nder *B*eds *E*ncourages *R*ampaging. (?)

*Rostropovich*


----------



## Guest

Russian Orthodox Symphonies To Refresh Our Point Of View Inside Concert Halls. 

Villa-Lobos ?


----------



## An Die Freude

*V*aried *I*macculate, *L*ovely *L*lamas *A*dored - *L*angoustines *O*bject (to their) *B*lind, *O*ngoing *S*entiments.

*Messiaen*


----------



## Guest

Modern ethical studies scare intelligent apes engineering nukes.


Clemens non Papa ?


----------



## An Die Freude

Ok....

*C*ool *L*aymen *E*ntertain (and) *M*eet *E*rstwhile *N*osy *S*pectators - *N*ot *O*vertly *N*ice - *P*resenting *A* *P*iquant *A*musement

*Menuhin*


----------



## Guest

Musicians everywhere now understand his incredible nature.

Shchedrin?


----------



## An Die Freude

*S*tuttering *H*umans *C*ombat (and) *H*assle, *E*ndeavouring (to) *D*ictate (this) *R*eally *I*ntricate *N*ame

*Richter*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*R*azor-sharp *i*cicles *c*ut *h*oles *t*hrough *e*lectrician's *r*aincoat. [he subsequently dies]

Sounds like a newspaper article headline to me. 

*PLETNEV*


----------



## Guest

Pattaya Lingers Even Though No Evidence Verified

(couldn't resist)

Freitas Branco ?


----------



## mstar

Feeling Really Empty Is Terrible As Seeing Blank Rows And No Comments On (this thread....) 

HAH! Revived!!!  

Leo Delibes


----------



## Guest

Luxurious Evening Opera Dances Enriching Lively Instrumental Beauty Especially Sylvia

Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## KenOC

Gustavo Dudamel -- First impressions of some (not me):

Geriatric upchuckers simper tediously about volumes of dull ugly dreck and misbegotten extreme lousiness.

Another non-composer, but an interesting challenge: Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## Guest

Stalin
took
away
nations'
independent
spirit
łivelihood
and
wisdom

So
kind
resourceful
organizations
whisked
away
conductors
zealously,
enriching
western
symphonic
knowledge
immensely.

ERIC SATIE


----------



## KenOC

Ah, well-played Sir! ...........................


----------



## Ingélou

*E*ven *R*ustic *I*nfants *C*ompose - *S*o *A*rtistic *T*heir *I*ngenuous *E*ffusions!

Jean-Fery Rebel - but just the surname will do...


----------



## Taggart

Jeremy
eschews
anchovies,
nibbles
fenugreek,
eats
really
yummy
radishes,
ends
by
eating
lettuce

Schoenberg


----------



## mstar

Excellent! Let's see what I can do while listening to Valse L'Adieu by Schowpanny. 

Jovially Earning Another Neverending - Fairly Esteemed Reputation, Yearning Relatives Eradicate Baroque Era Left-Handedly.

Just kidding - Baroque's not all that bad! 

Next up: *Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninov* ANYONE DARE?!?! (Sure, fine, you can omit the middle name)....


----------



## KenOC

For Taggart:

Schoenberg: Simply cacophonous hooey, overtly egregious noise breaking ears really ghastly.

Or is that "ghastlily"? Anyway, apologies to Schoenberg fans!


----------



## Mahlerian

Taggart said:


> Schoenberg


All Rebels Need One Lively Dance
Some Champions Have One Excellent Night Before Earning Rebellious Garb

Apologies to KenOC, who got in first. But mine's more accurate.


----------



## mstar

Taking advantage of nobody posting the next composer, I once again propose Sergei Vasilievich Rachmaninov, minus the middle name if you want.


----------



## Ingélou

*A Little Night Magic*

*S*ome *E*venings,
*R*hythmic *G*ongs *E*nchant *I*mps.

*V*erily, *A*ery *S*prites *I*nvite
*L*ovely *I*nteresting *E*lves,
*V*enturing *I*nto *C*halcedon *H*alls.

*R*ustic *A*vatars *C*harm,
*H*olding *M*agical *A*mours;
*N*ixies *I*ntertwine *N*ightly;
*O*gres *V*anish.

(Joaquin) Rodrigo


----------



## TresPicos

*R*avel *o*r *D*ebussy *r*oaming *i*nside *g*roovy *o*rchestration

Next: Eötvös

Just kidding. 

*Poulenc*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

People of ultra-luminous empires negotiate contracts.


Einojuhani Rautavaara


----------



## millionrainbows

For all Beethoven fans:

Bothersome, effusive elitists, trashing "horrible" offerings, venerating ebullently, noxiously.

In defense of John Cage:

Jovial, obviously humorous, not catering, all good, excellent.

Richter:

Rigid-jawed, insightful clavier, helping to enlighten responses.

In defense of Schoenberg:

Surreptitiously conservative, heuristic objective endocentric numerical bimorphic eclecticisms, repeatedly generative.


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Einojuhani Rautavaara


Everyone in Norway (Oslo) joins Upwardly Hillclimbing Associations? Not interesting!
Rather, Austrian Upwardly Tor-climbing Athletes veer acrobatically across Alpine Ridges. Awesome!

William Byrd


----------



## Taggart

We
Insinuate
Little 
Lying 
Insults
At
Many

But
Yellow
Rails
Defend

Guillaume de Machaut


----------



## Ingélou

Great Uninvolved Intelligence Lacks Love - Although *Understanding* Means Empathy:

*Do!*
*Enjoy*!

More *Achievement* Can Heighten Appreciation. *Use* Thinking!

(Philippe) Rameau


----------



## mstar

Priceless Heirloom Inheritance Litters Itty Pretty People's Ears. 

Rather, Any Man Eating Antannae Understand.


----------



## mstar

Whoops! Next composer is: *Alexander* *Dargomyzhsky*

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## shangoyal

Alexander Dargomyzhsky

A latent, eager xenophobic at night, daytime egregious ranter delays a rant, going on moaning, yelping zealously, haltingly sighing, killing you.

Haha!

*Bruckner*


----------



## Celloman

Boring, rhythmically unsatisfying claptrap kills new ears rudely!

(Just kidding! I really do like Bruckner.)


----------



## mstar

Next up is Mussorgsky.


----------



## Rhombic

Manchester's United Soviet Socialist Orders Ruling General States Kiwi Yoghurt

Lyapunov


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Love you all! Please unsubstantiate now only voluntarily.

Quantz :devil:


----------



## clavichorder

Quite unnecessary accidental notes trouble Zeus

Kozeluch


----------



## Ingélou

Darned understated value after Lully!

But I'm playing François Duval's *Gavotte La Romaine* in my practice this week.


----------



## Rhombic

Kangaroo Orchestras Zipping Elephants Look Unusually Cold (and) Hot

Next one (it's short, so make it funny and clever):
Bax


----------



## Ingélou

Bears adore xylophones.

I'm working on another...

Dufay - if we haven't had it already. Apologies: I'd forgotten the point of the game.


----------



## Guest

Dufay: Dolcet ululations fillip ancient yearnings.

Rimsky-Korsakov ?


----------



## Ingélou

Really intelligent men seldom know youth - kind of rueful: sex and kicks offer verity.

Martini?


----------



## Crudblud

Musically, a ringing treble is not insignificant.

Vivier


----------



## KenOC

Crudblud said:


> Vivier


Vivaldi is very, intensely, extremely repetitive.

Zelenka.


----------



## Ingélou

Zany, elegant Lully enacted neat, kinetic airs. 

Veracini?


----------



## Mahlerian

Vivacious, energetic races and calm inwards night intuitions.

Matsumura


----------



## Crudblud

Manufactured apples taste suspiciously unpleasant, maybe under ripe? Aha!

Dusapin


----------



## Ingélou

Dutch Uncles supply advice, petty irritating nuggets.

Graun


----------



## Guest

Graun: Get real -- another unknown nobody.

That's the first one that came to mind. Doubtless undeserved. My apologies to all the Graun lovers out there.

Next: Kalevi Aho


----------



## Chrythes

Krakow! Although Lovely Escape Voyage, I Allow Hostile Overbearing. 

Nadarejashvili


----------



## KenOC

Chrythes said:


> Nadarejashvili


Advice from a doctor to a patient with stomach distress: "Nothing after dinner, apples really excepted, just apple sauce however -- very interesting, less irritating."

Raff.


----------



## shangoyal

Restless ants find food.

Forqueray


----------



## Guest

Father's offspring retained qualities usually extremely rare amongst youth.

Hilary Hahn?


----------



## Guest

BPS said:


> Dufay: Dolcet ululations fillip ancient yearnings.


Correction:

Dufay: Dolcet ululations flatter ancient yearnings.

That's more like it. Update your records.


----------



## Crudblud

BPS said:


> Hilary Hahn?


Here in Luxembourg a rooster's young have a horrible night.

Jolivet


----------



## Rhombic

Joyous Ogres Look Into Vegetable-Eating Terrapins


----------



## Guest

Rhombic - Rules However Obscure Mustn't Be Ignored Completely !!

You forgot to post a new name !


----------



## Celloman

Moeran................


----------



## Aramis

Miserable, obey everlasting ruler and neigh! 

Ernő Dohnányi


----------



## shangoyal

Earnestly restless nights of distress! Our hapless, nascent and naive yearnings implore.

Salieri


----------



## Rhombic

Superior Association (for the) Learning, Inquiring (and) Experiencing (of) Rhomboidal Idiosyncrasy

Granados


----------



## Aramis

Great Rick Astley's nourishing art distanced other songs. 

Catalani


----------



## Guest

Composer acquired tuberculosis after living amongst nice Italians.

Amilcare Ponchielli


----------



## Ingélou

Animals must imbibe liquid, carers are reminded earnestly. Pet owners nurture cats habitually, including every loving luxury indoors.

(Giovanni Battista) Somis.


----------



## shangoyal

Games inspire one's vanity and naive narcissism, I believe. Again, thoughtful tussles involve subtle tasteful articulation. So, one might ignominiously succeed.

Franz Schubert


----------



## Mahlerian

Frustrated religion and nervous zeal, songs cover his ultra-bold entire tunes.

Heinrich Schütz


----------



## shangoyal

Hasty egalitarians, intense neo-revolutionaries intend chaste homogeneity. Simpletons can hardly understand their zeal!

Giacomo Puccini


----------



## Aramis

Giancarlo investigated alleged celestiality of mysterious oracle, probably unwillingly creating commotion in now-proceeding indoctrination. 

Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga y Balzola


----------



## Ingélou

Aramis said:


> Giancarlo investigated alleged celestiality of mysterious oracle, probably unwillingly creating commotion in now-proceeding indoctrination.
> 
> Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga y Balzola


----------------------:lol:

(Game, set & match?)


----------



## shangoyal

Just understand a nuance cher, relax, inhale. Seriously, on seeing this ominous mother of jargons, a capricious ornament belonging on a necromancer, though obviously narcotic, I obsessed diligently, even arranging rituals, redemptive incursions. Alas! Games are youthful, belligerent and lofty zeniths of laborious audacity.

Phew!

Now, Aramis, make an acronym from that sentence, will you? Yeah, the whole thing. 

Or, if you are not in the mood, go for CHARLES MINGUS.


----------



## Rhombic

Cardiology-(Heart)-Associated Regular Lawnmower Experts Society, Monthly Innovating New Gadgets Understandably Spectacular

PALESTRINA


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Papal artist's Litanies establish strong tradition; Rome is naturally appreciative

(Alexander) Zemlinsky


----------



## KenOC

Zounds! Echoes mutter lackadaisically in near-senseless kitschy yammering.

Aho


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Academic Helsinki orchestrator

Ferruccio Busoni


----------



## scratchgolf

Before utilizing Shostakovich, one needs inebriation. 

Liszt


----------



## shangoyal

Loved in secret Zagreb tavern.

PAGANINI


----------



## Op.123

Pungent 
Apples
Greeted
Amy
Nibbling 
Injured 
Nesting
Iguanas


----------



## Op.123

Schumann............


----------



## Rhombic

Strange Composer Having Unexpectedly Mediocre Adagios, Notoriously Nefarious

Debussy


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Schumann: (I'd been working on this a while and I'm not going to be thwarted!)

Sweet Clara has understood me, angst nevertheless nags

Debussy:

Delicate etudes breathe undreamt sensations; sensuous, yielding

Hugo Wolf


----------



## Katie

Hosmoneans understand: galilean oblaters Won't oft lose faith

Smetana (I'll spare you the Bedrich)


----------



## Katie

TurnaboutVox said:


> Delicate etudes breathe undreamt sensations; sensuous, yielding


Viewer Discretion Advised: The following post has been rated R18+ for titillating language and thinly veiled sexual allusions.

P.S.: Then again, we've always know that classical music is just a morass of unregenerate wickedness!


----------



## Guest

[Smetana]
Slavic modulating episodes tilting against Neapolitan auxiliaries.

Pérotin


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Katie said:


> Viewer Discretion Advised: The following post has been rated R18+ for titillating language and thinly veiled sexual allusions.
> 
> P.S.: Then again, we've always know that classical music is just a morass of unregenerate wickedness!


Especially Debussy. But, I'm glad to have been of service :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pérotin:

Polyphonic élan replaces old: tenor innovation notable


Canteloube


----------



## shangoyal

Caught a nasty tarantula entering lazily. Ouch! Unsightly boils ensued.

Scriabin


----------



## Guest

Sequentially chromatic recapitulation in A, before introducing Neapolitan.

Scelsi


----------



## Katie

Surrealist cantations enchanted La Spezia, Italy

Ippolitov-ivanov (write a book!)


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

It's probably parenthetical, only leo itself takes over verifiably-Igor, very annoyed, notes on verity

Mozart


----------



## Guest

Massively organic zeal and rumbustious themes


----------



## Op.123

An Die Freude said:


> Here's a game for y'all. I will post a composer's last name, and you have to post a humorous (or otherwise) acronym comprising of the letters of the name. I'll start with an easy one:
> 
> *Ravel*


..........k.............


----------



## Katie

TalkingHead said:


> Massively organic zeal and rumbustious themes


So taken with orgasmic zeal and rumbustiosness that he forgot to perpetuate the game!

Wait, what? Organic?

Edit:....and "massively" no less; someone's been reading too many of Turnabout Vox's posts!


----------



## Rhombic

Boring Annoying Composers Hum


----------



## BaronScarpia

Strauss

Charpentier


----------



## Guest

Oops, I forgot my turn! Never mind, let's take it from BaronScarpia above.

Strauss = Scintillating themes riotously assembled under straining strings

Charpentier


----------



## Guest

No takers for Charpentier? May I try my own suggestion? _[No. Ed.]_


----------



## BaronScarpia

Charming hymns (and) ariose refrains, precisely effected, nearly tolerable if extravagantly rhapsodic!


----------



## Guest

Go to hell, Ed. Here's my Charpentier acronym :
*C*hoice *h*armonies *a*gainst *r*epeated *p*auses *e*ngendering *n*aughty *t*hemes *i*n *E*, *r*epeated.

Copeland.


----------



## Guest

BaronScarpia beat me to it! Damn. Will you accept my "Copeland", Baron?


----------



## BaronScarpia

I surely will.

I believe it may be Copland, so:
Comprehensive outlook populist, lavishly acclaimed (for) new-wave deftness

Albeniz


----------



## Guest

Almighty liberties, but engendering nice inane _zarzuelas_.

De Falla


----------



## BaronScarpia

Downright, elaborate facility; allegros lush, limpid (and) allusive

Cimarosa


----------



## shangoyal

Children invariably make aunts remain outside social arrangements.

TAKEMITSU


----------



## Mahlerian

Trees alter kinetic energy, merging into the surging undertow

Schreker


----------



## senza sordino

Schreker

Some composers here really enigmatic kind even real?

Joachim


----------



## shangoyal

Just one ant carrying heavy igneous mountain!

NONO


----------



## Mahlerian

Not one note overboard

Frescobaldi


----------



## Guest

Fascinating rhythms ever surging conspicuously over bass and lute dorian inflections.


----------



## Guest

I forgot to post the next composer for acronym treatment:

Lalo


----------



## shangoyal

Legless African laughing obnoxiously.

SCARLATTI


----------



## Guest

Scurrilous counterpoint against repeated Lydian auxiliaries that titillate incessantly.

Birtwhistle


----------



## Guest

"Birtwhistle" seems to be posing a problem. Hah!


----------



## shangoyal

Bands in rehearsal tune whining harps; inefficient stewardesses luckily evade.

MUSSORGSKY


----------



## Guest

Muscovite ululations slip sneakily over repeated Gs, syncopated keenly yonder. [_Meaningless, but a good try. Ed._]

Hummel


----------



## shangoyal

Hijackers usurp much money entering Ladakh.

DVORAK


----------



## KenOC

TalkingHead said:


> "Birtwhistle" seems to be posing a problem. Hah!


Bach, in rapturous transport, weaves his incredible, serenely tangled legendary extemporés.

The connection with Birtwhistle remains to be determined.

Dvorak: Dimly visioning oceans raging and kvetching...

Which, again, has nothing to do with Dvorak, but Woody Allen might like it.

JOHN LUTHER ADAMS, aka "the other one."


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak

Delightful vibrations of really awesome keyboards

Messiaen


----------



## Guest

Mixed exotic syncopations sliding into artful eastern noises

Murail


----------



## Guest

Sorry, forgot Ken's Adams.

A dull approach, mother says.

Back to ...

MURAIL


----------



## Blancrocher

*Original post deleted*


----------



## Guest

MURAIL, anyone?


----------



## shangoyal

Maniac understands rights and important legislation.

MONTEVERDI


----------



## Guest

Mountainous, ornate Neapolitan tricks evade vertiginous enharmonic raptures diligently indeed.
Right then, try one of Beethoven's counterpoint teachers:

Albrechtsberger


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I knew that one would trip you up. Hah!


----------



## Guest

Have I posted the last challenge that leads to this thread drying up? The towel being thrown in? The hands raised, palm-upward in despair? The shrugging of the shoulders and pursed lips? The abject supplication before the despot? The ... [_Yes, yes, we get the picture. Ed._]


----------



## Guest

Vous jetez l'éponge?


----------



## Blancrocher

Albrechtsberger

Albrechtsberger loved Beethoven, rightfully enough--could he therefore suppose Beethoven eagerly receiving grave, erudite responses?

Pachelbel


----------



## Guest

Magisterial response by the Whiterock. Hats off, ladies and gentlemen, we are in the company of a master.


----------



## Guest

May I query the spelling? No matter, I can give two versions:
Pacelbel - Please, are cellists entering lightly before extemporizing licentiously*? 
Pachebel - Please! Albrechtsberger composed happily even before Beethoven lived.


----------



## Guest

Oops, slight correction:
*Pachebel*: Please! Albrechtsberger composed happily even before *Eberle* lived.

[Eberle was a contemporary of LvB. Hence the confusion. Cabernet-merlot induced.]


----------



## Blancrocher

I stand corrected, TH.


----------



## Guest

Oops again! I forgot to give my latest challenge to you happy acronym freaks!
Talking of Eberle makes me think of a certain 19th century variations project. Ergo, I give you :

Diabelli


----------



## Guest

I'm very sorry, I confused "Eberle" with "Erard" (one of Beethoven's suppliers of pianos). My propositions above are still valid with this substitution. We return to ...

Diabelli


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> May I query the spelling? No matter, I can give two versions:
> Pacelbel - Please, are cellists entering lightly before extemporizing licentiously***?
> Pachebel - Please! Albrechtsberger composed happily even before Beethoven lived.


(*) To the 'cellists who have had the happy misfortune of playing the infamous 'Canon in D', they know (as we do) how to vary that rather irritating (after the first few repetitions) D-A-B-F#-G-D-G-A ... etc ... etc ...


----------



## Guest

Anyway, we return to the latest acronym challenge, this being the rather easy-as-cake ...

Diabelli


----------



## Blancrocher

Diabelli: "Despite interesting attributes, Beethoven's entry's long length irritates."

Haydn


----------



## KenOC

Haydn: His abstractions yell "Damn negativity!"

Paderewski


----------



## Itullian

I hate these games where you have to think.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Ken's Paderewski : Polish advocate did ever rally enharmonic wranglings ere wretched Stalin karted in. 

Boismortier


----------



## Guest

Aha! No takers for Boismortier?


----------



## senza sordino

Boismortier

Baroque opera is sweet music, or rather 'tis indeed excellent rhythm 

Vaughan Williams


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaunted and unduly genially handled Anglicizations now welded into living, laughing imitations and modal signifiers

Varese


----------



## Guest

Virulent angular rhythms echo sumptuous ensemble

Dallapiccola


----------



## Blancrocher

Dallapiccola attains luscious lyricism--although perhaps it confuses completely orthodox listeners' attitudes? 

Martinu


----------



## Guest

I thought I was good at this game. I now concede I'm out of my league and trying to keep up with the big hitters.


----------



## Blancrocher

TalkingHead said:


> I thought I was good at this game. I now concede I'm out of my league and trying to keep up with the big hitters.


If it makes you feel any better, TH, I felt a little pang of guilt as I typed that "u" at the end there.


----------



## Guest

Martinu arranges rousing themes I nearly understand

*Kalkbrenner* [One of the contributors to Diabelli's original variations project]


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> If it makes you feel any better, TH, I felt a little pang of guilt as I typed that "u" at the end there.


You're as cruel and manipulative as that Underwood congressman in the House of Cards tv series. But I still love you!


----------



## Guest

Back to :

Kalkbrenner


----------



## Blancrocher

Ooh...nasty. How do you sleep at night, TalkingHead?


----------



## KenOC

Kicks a likeable, kindly beast, remaining ever negative, notwithstanding emotional ruination.

Czerny


----------



## Guest

Cheerful zany études requiring nifty yankings

And another contributor to the original Diabelli variations project :

Moritz Graf *von Dietrichstein*

Just the von Dietrichstein part !!


----------



## KenOC

Another Czerny: Chasing zebras ever requires naughty yelling.

Wasn't von Dietrichstein that snooty aristo in the movie "Eroica"? Played by Tim Pigott-Smith.


----------



## KenOC

von Dietrichstein:

Very often non-demonstrative, instead expressing trite rumors in chuckling, humorous stories told ever in Nigerian.

Dieterich Buxtehude (the whole name please if you can!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Deutsche individual edits text, even recopying it. Could have, but underlings xeroxed the entire hefty undertaking, darned egomaniacs...

Edward MacDowell


----------



## KenOC

Edward MacDowell (see his Wiki entry):

Extremely dainty, wonderful and rare ditties, made as cruel disease occurred; wretched, excessive, lamentable lechery!

Ignacy Jan Paderewski


----------



## Blancrocher

Ignacy Jan Paderewski

If good nature and courageous youth justify anything, nonetheless politicking and dignified engagements reduce efforts with simple keyboard instruments. 

Penderecki


----------



## Celloman

Pithy egalitarians need delusional effervescence, real egalitarians can keep it!


----------



## Guest

Hey Celloman, it's your turn to propose us a composer's name for us to sweat over!


----------



## Celloman

Sorry...

Arnold Bax


----------



## Guest

Arnold really needed only lydian dispositions before adding xylophones.

(Trevor) Wishart. Just the *Wishart* part, OK?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Who Is She/He? Another Ringo Tattoo.


Satie


----------



## Guest

Satie ate Tagliatelle in Estrées-sur-Noye


----------



## Guest

I forgot:

Sarasate


----------



## KenOC

Sarasate

Significant and really artful soloist, amounting to excellence.

(Morton) Subotnick


----------



## Guest

Subotnik underestimates by overloading the nifty isorhythmic characterful kitsch. 

And another contributor to the original Diabelli project (I know KenOC likes these!). Good luck!

(Anselm) Hüttenbrenner.


----------



## KenOC

Hüttenbrenner

Hanging upsidedown, tenaciously tempting eminent nabobs, bravely resisting every negative, nattering, egregious rotter.

Yet another contributor to the project: Ignaz Moscheles

***BTW Hüttenbrenner was the source of the unlikely story about Beethoven, on his deathbed and as his last act, shaking his fist at the sky after a peal of thunder. He was the only witness to report that, or, I believe, to notice any thunder at all...


----------



## Blancrocher

Anselm Hüttenbrenner.

A news station explains lost men's hats under threat: the extremely notorious "burner" robbed entryways, nabbing numerous enormous racks. 

From KenOC: Ignaz Moscheles


----------



## Guest

I don't do first names! I'll take *Moscheles*. *And* I'll make it music-related *and* Beethoven related. Here goes:
Moscheles often saw contradictory harmonies, even loving enharmonic surprises.

So, dear KenOC, another diabolic Diabelli contributor for your delectation (and others!) :

Wenzel Johann Tomaschek. Just the *Tomaschek*.


----------



## Blancrocher

TalkingHead said:


> I'll take *Moscheles*. *And* I'll make it music-related *and* Beethoven related.


I apologize for my last, TH--I must have been thinking of a different Hüttenbrenner.


----------



## KenOC

Tomaschek

Tomascheck offers mediocre Anton's scurrilous, childish, hebephrenic excrescence kindness. (Well, maybe the tune wasn't _that _bad.)

Yet another Diabelli contributor: (Joseph) Kerzkowsky


----------



## KenOC

TalkingHead said:


> So, dear KenOC, another diabolic Diabelli contributor for your delectation (and others!)


Hope you noticed that my Huttenbrenner was inspired by Spiro Agnew's "nattering nabobs of negativism."


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Hope you noticed that my Huttenbrenner was inspired by Spiro Agnew's "nattering nabobs of negativism."


I did, I did! [_Liar. Ed._]


----------



## Guest

Back to Ken's *Kerzkowsky*, if you will. I'm still mulling it over (Ks and Zs are always a problem for me).


----------



## Ingélou

Kids eat rather zoologically, kids often whirl saliva, kids - yuck!

Beat you! Attaingnant for you...


----------



## Guest

Attaingnant tried to attain incredibly naive genuflections, not all nice, though.
[PS : tried to slip in something about Paris and music printing, but couldn't quite manage it.]

Back at you, Ingélou!

(Giuseppe Antonio) *Brescianello*.


----------



## Ingélou

Blue ravens enjoy stealing coconut ice; auks nobble escargots; larks love oats.

Jean-Henri *d'Anglebert* - apologies if he's already been 'had'! See if you can be creative with the apostrophe.


----------



## Celloman

*D'*oh! *A* *n*eglected *g*ent, *l*ived *e*sthetically *b*ut *e*ventually *r*uined, *t*oo!

Next up: Barbara *Strozzi*


----------



## KenOC

Strozzi

Strozzi treasures really old zany zoological information.

(Karol) Szymanowski


----------



## shangoyal

She zealously yells Mother Anne's name, obviously wretchedly sick, knotted, infirm.

SCHUBERT


----------



## KenOC

Schubert

Syphilis caused him unutterably bad, extremely ruinous tremors.

Palestrina


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Phill
ate
lollipops
every
sunday
then
read
intelligently
needing
aspirin.

Herz


----------



## KenOC

Herz eschews radical Zionism. (Henri Herz was born Jewish)

(Ernst) Krenek


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Karl
Relaxes
Every
Night
Eating
Kiwifruit

Sor


----------



## Guest

Seeking original rhythms.

Albeniz


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Apple
Larry
Became
Electrified 
Not
Icing 
Zebras

Puccini


----------



## KenOC

Puccini

Pretty uneven cantos, coming in nearly immobile.

(Steve) Reich -- both names if you like.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Repeatedly emphasised instrument? Clapping Hands! (sorry, couldn't do anything for his first name)

MacMillan


----------



## KenOC

MacMillan

Mac ate cream meringue; indigestion lasted long, ached nastily.

Henselt


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Highly esteemed, nervous sort; evidently loved Tsar!

Delius


----------



## KenOC

Well done on the Henselt! A more compact version of a tale recently told.


----------



## Blancrocher

Delius

Despite Englishness, lived in United States. 

(William) Walton


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Walls
Always
Lock
Tim
Outside
Numnuts

Joplin


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jazz overtook player loved in 'Nineties

Chausson


----------



## Guest

Chausson hated all unecessary syncopating sequences on naquaras.

(Johannes) *Ockeghem *


----------



## shangoyal

Oops! Chinese king eats groundnuts, humming early Mozart.

*HILDEGARD* VON BINGEN


----------



## Guest

Hildegard introduced lydian-dorian episodes, garnering applause rightly deserved.

(Marco) *Stroppa*


----------



## Blancrocher

Spooky tape recording overlays percussive piano accompaniment.






(Pierre) Boulez


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Baton omitted, unyielding; loved even Zappa (sorry, a bit contrived, but the best i could do at a sleepless 3 a.m.)

(Peter) Warlock


----------



## Guest

Two superb composer acronyms above from Blancrocher and TurnaboutVox! Now back to Warlock ...


----------



## Guest

Wacky artist required licentiousness, often completely kooky!

And for lovers of Stabat Maters (Ingélou to the fore, methinks...)

*Pergolesi*


----------



## Blancrocher

Producers eschew respectably grave opera, lazily extracting salacious intermezzo. 

(Jean-Baptiste) Lully


----------



## Ingélou

Jauntily, elegant archduchesses nod. Buoyantly, archdukes prance to idyllic songs, twisting eloquently. Lords understand Lully's lyrical yearning.

Marin Marais


----------



## Guest

Lully's lyrical yearning aside, Ingélou, are you going to propose a composer for us to grapple with?


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, sorry, I had a senior moment, but popped it on after I noticed your _like_. Marin Marais.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou's Marin Marais:

Maestro's _arco_ required incredible niceties, meaning a rigorous and inspired _sautillé_

Hah! And now back at Ingélou for her fiendish Marais:

(Monsieur de) *Sainte-Colombe*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TalkingHead said:


> Hah! And now back at Ingélou for her fiendish Marais:
> 
> (Monsieur de) *Sainte-Colombe*


You know this is above my pay grade, don't you?!


----------



## Ingélou

Spring Bank Holiday - so here's one for the gardeners.

Mauve orchids nutate, sweet in elegant understated rockeries. Delphiniums energise. Sweet alliums in Nottingham traverse expectations; cheerful Oxfordians laugh, ogling May Blossom everywhere.

*Louis-Claude Daquin*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Long over undertaking I sweat - conceivably lose? An understanding dawns eventually. Defeated adversary quits, upholding Ingélou's nobility!


Gyorgy Kurtag


----------



## KenOC

Gigantic, yearning odes resound grandly; yet king-sized undertakings repeatedly teeter and groan.

Jean-Féry Rebel


----------



## Guest

Jealous, ever anxious, no fiery élan, rightly yearned royal endorsements before entertaining Lully!
[It's all there, in Wikipedia, honest.]

Right, you rotters, something for you all to chew on (and perhaps especially for KenOC, as it's another of those contributors to the original Diabelli variations project):

(Franz) *Schoberlechner*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Surely considered hopelessly obscure? Beethoven evidently rated lesser. Even colleague Hummel never esteemed repertoire. 

A little artistic license here, but Catalan Wikipedia, which has an article on the poor man, says "His compositions, of little value, including a Requiem, several operas, variations, fantasies, piano sonatas, several issues with orchestra, quartets and other bowed instruments." And also "The death surprised him traveling to Germany", which I can imagine it did (obviously I'm relying here on Google translate so this may not be quite idiomatic!)


Back on topic. (Gottfried) von Einem


----------



## KenOC

von Einem: Very obscure, noted exclusively in needless extraneous monographs.

Zelenka


----------



## Ingélou

Zestful ebullient Lully enjoyed numerous known affaires. 

(Andre Cardinal) Destouches

(Computer won't let me do an acute accent today - sorry.)


----------



## Guest

Destouches' "Elements" : Say, that opera underwent compositional hiccups ex-Siam.
[A bit contrived, I'll admit, but based on facts relating to the composer!]

I'm still getting composers from a list of contributors to the original Diabelli variations project. This time for y'all to chew on:

(Ignaz) *Assmayer*


----------



## Guest

No takers for ... *Assmayer*?


----------



## Ingélou

Alternative scientists see matter as yearning eternal restiveness. 

(Dmitri) Kabalevsky


----------



## Blancrocher

Kabalevsky attracts barely any listeners, excepting voraciously streaming know-it-all youths. 

Shostakovich


----------



## Tristan

Soviets Hated On Shostakovich Terribly And Killed Off Various Interesting Creative Hits

Paderewski


----------



## Ingélou

Pachyderms are delightful; elephants rule - entrancing with sharp keen intellects. 

The i at the end was a killer!

William Boyce


----------



## Guest

Boyce? Oh yes, cathedral employee.

Back to the Diabelli team: (Carl Maria) *von Bocklet*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Violinist of note. Beethoven openly convinced: kindly letter enhanced trajectory


Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (plenty of letters to work with, heh!)


----------



## Ingélou

TurnaboutVox said:


> Violinist of note. Beethoven openly convinced: kindly letter enhanced trajectory
> 
> Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (plenty of letters to work with, heh!)


Fiendish! I look forward to seeing TH crack that one! :devil:


----------



## Taggart

May a royal innocent open caves after seeing the electric light. Now under overarching vaults oysters turn, expertly divided, eyeing some cute orang-utans .

Dietrich Buxtehude.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingélou said:


> Fiendish! I look forward to seeing TH crack that one! :devil:


He's not the only one getting nasty--Taggart left us all an "x" to play with, I see.

*p.s.* I may have something. Just need to see if Buxtehude composed a xylophone trio.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Boyce? Oh yes, cathedral employee.


Nicely done, very subtle indeed, TH. I thought at first this was just a random observation and missed that it was the actual acronym!


----------



## KenOC

All far too easy. How about that minor renaissance composer, Xerxes Kzewczskii?


----------



## Guest

(Dietrich) Buxtehude : Buxtehude used x-rated, terrifically enharmonic harmonies under duress, eh?

And now for another Diabelli team member: (Leopold Eustachius) *Czapek*

[Just the *Czapek*, 'coz I'm nice]


----------



## Ingélou

Perhaps you ought to do them all yourself, as you always make them musically relevant, TH? :tiphat:

I just aim wherever my erratic zany fancy ambles - oh no, there isn't a composer called Ijawmezfa, is there?

Cats zigzag across petunia enclaves keenly. 

And now - thanks, KenOC - Xerxes Kzewczskii.

Xylophonists eat raw xylonite, embellishing stamina. Knowing zitherists eat white candied zinc supplements, killing instrumental indigestion. 

(Johannes) Matelart


----------



## Guest

Wow ! [Impressive, Ingélou!!!!]


----------



## Guest

[I can't keep playing this brilliant game, I've got to get back to work before I get into trouble! Catch you all later.]


----------



## Stavrogin

Matelart...

Maestro active throughout Europe, later arranging responsories tablatures.

How about Salvatore *Sciarrino*?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sicilian composer is autodidact? Relocated rurally, inspiring novel operas


(Ildebrando) Pizzetti


----------



## Guest

Pizzetti introduced zealous zithers, ere teacher Tabaldini interdicted. 
[Phew, that was bloody hard. Bit contrived though, eh? Tabaldini _was_ Pizzetti's teacher, though!]

Right then (still on the Diabelli team): (Franz Jakob) *Freystädtler*.
PS: Becasue of TVox's bloody hard double "Z", double "T" and ending with an "i" I'm going to insist on the "a-umlaut" [ä]. So there.

Where was I? Ah yes:

(Franz Jakob) *Freystädtler*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Financially reckless, extreme youthful stupidity testifies. "Ändern!", debtor told. Later extended Requiem.

(So contrived that it probably requires a commentary. I gather that Freystädtler was imprisoned for debt more than once, and was jailed for stealing a piano from the Bavarian military in his youth, a scrape Mozart had to extract him from. He died penniless.)

The Requiem, of course, was Mozart's, and even that work is now disputed. Wikipedia.de lists amongst his principal compositions "programmatic piano fantasies of amusing banality", a phrase which amused me.

*Hans Krása *


----------



## shangoyal

Hen are not so kaleidoscopically red as she assumed.

Gyorgy Ligeti


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Give Your Only Room Graciously You. Love is Great Eating Then Imbibing.

Thank god you left "Sandor" out. I should have thought more but had been pondering Hans and had started "His Auschwitz Nightmare Sickens" and gotten disheartened at all that work lost in the ghetto. Zemlinsky was a major influence so 

Alexander Von Zemlinsky


----------



## shangoyal

Alexander laughed. Evelyn xeroxed annotated notes. Dennis eyed Rebecca's very ominous nails. Zenda, eavesdropping, muttered lightly: "I never saw koalas yapping."

Karlheinz Stockhausen


----------



## Ingélou

I love the last sentence, Shangoyal. I wonder if it would be possible to mutter *ominously*, 'I never saw koalas yapping?' :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Kaleidoscopic astrological readings lift helicopters entire into new zenith. Some touch of craziness, knowledge, humor, and, unexpectedly, Sirius-educated, no?

Whew...

*Toshio Hosokawa*


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> [...] Wikipedia.de lists amongst his principal compositions "*programmatic piano fantasies of amusing banality*", a phrase which amused me. [...]


Is that what we might call damning by faint praise, TV? Amusing banality - love it!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Mahlerian said:


> *Toshio Hosokawa*


Then on Sunday he implored others: "Have only successions of kindnesses all ways always"

Night all as Alexander Goedicke's Concertstuck Op 11 on Hyperion fades to a close.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Kaleidoscopic astrological readings lift helicopters entire into new zenith. Some touch of craziness, knowledge, humor, and, unexpectedly, Sirius-educated, no?


Magisterial! Love that Sirius reference!


----------



## Guest

So, on behalf of Haut Parleur, the next challenge is:
(Alexander) *Goedicke*


----------



## Guest

Goedicke's organ extemporizations displayed interesting contrapuntally kitsch explorations.

My turn (and still focusing on the Diabelli team) : (Johann Baptist) *Gänsbacher*.
[Just the last name, and don't worry about the a-umlaut]


----------



## shangoyal

God asked no secrets, but arranged challenges hurdling every road.

FREDERIC CHOPIN


----------



## Guest

Chopin happily over pedalled in nocturnes!

Still with my Diabelli team : (Joseph "Abbé") *Gelinek*


----------



## Ingélou

Garner exciting lyrical intelligent notes - energetic kinesis. (It probably doesn't suit him at all! But I like how Computer suggests 'kinkiness' for the last word.  )

(Conradus) de Pistoria


----------



## Guest

Developed exciting progressions in schismatic towns, often requiring intense appoggiaturas.

Still with the Diabelli team: *Anton Halm*


----------



## Ingélou

(May I ask a question - what *is* the Diabelli team?) 

Annoying noxious tourists often naturally have actively lecherous minds.

or: Air neutralises toxic odours nicely. Halogens activate loathesomeness mephitically.

(Alexandr) Grechaninov


----------



## Taggart

Grechaninov respects every child having a nice innocent nap on violets.

(Alexander Konstantinovich) Glazunov.


----------



## KenOC

A lot of people have a lot of time on their hands around here.


----------



## Gangwolf

KenOC said:


> A lot of people have a lot of time on their hands around here.


After leaving the composer birthday thread, you should have too. :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gently lubricated, Alexander zeroes unfortunate newcomer's orchestral virtuosity


Mily Balakirev


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mily Balakirev


Is no-one going to have a go at Balakirev, then (is his name a swear word in some language I don't know?)


----------



## Stavrogin

My infinite Lord, yes!
Balakirev, at last, and kindly indeed, received expected vows.


Arcangelo Corelli


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> (May I ask a question - what *is* the Diabelli team?)


I'm very sorry, I only now have the time to reply briefly to this question. Well Ingélou, the story is that one of Beethoven's publishers (Diabelli) wrote a little tune (a waltz) that he then sent to the top composers alive in Austria at that time, inviting them each to write a variation on it. Beethoven received the same invitation, but pooh-poohed the idea as being beneath his genius. In the meantime, some 50 other composers (including the young Liszt, Schubert, Mozart's son and a whole host of now-forgotten contemporaries of LvB) responded to this "call for tender". The collected efforts of these composers is available in score and CD (contact me via PM for details, though it's easily Google-able]. The upshot is that in refusing this collective effort Beethoven was inspired to write his own set of variations (the very famous Beethoven Diabelli Variations, Op. 120) numbering 33 and perhaps Beethoven's nose-thumbing at Bach's Goldbergs.
May I just say that there are some very fine variations from the original Diabelli project (the one Beethoven refused) - the score of this collective offering is a treasure trove of Viennese classical practice.


----------



## Guest

So Ingélou, the "Diabelli team" represents the 50 or so composers who contributed to the original Diabelli variations project whose names I use for the "Composer acronym" game. When I have exhausted that list I'll be hard-pushed to come up with other names!


----------



## Guest

And now, back to Stavrogin's *Corelli*.


----------



## Guest

Corelli often requested enharmonic licence, lightly inflected.

(Electroacoustic composer Javier) *Alvarez*.


----------



## Stavrogin

Always lively, via atypical resources, even zithers.

How about my signature-inspiring *Efrim Menuck*?


----------



## Guest

A magisterial response from Stavrogin that makes use of factual resources concerning the composer's name. I must point out though to Stavrogin that Alvarez made use of pre-recorded piano material, not a zither. I do agree some of the "gestures" sound like a zither, this raising a whole gamut of questions concerning perceptions and mimesis. Another time, perhaps?


----------



## Guest

*Efrim Menuck* : Efrim frequently rhapsodizes, involving major-minor enharmonic niceties, undoing contrapuntal kitsch.
[Ganesh! That was a hard one.]

Another electroacoustic composer close to my heart : *Jonty Harrison*


----------



## Stavrogin

TalkingHead said:


> A magisterial response from Stavrogin that makes use of factual resources concerning the composer's name. I must point out though to Stavrogin that Alvarez made use of pre-recorded piano material, not a zither. I do agree some of the "gestures" sound like a zither, this raising a whole gamut of questions concerning perceptions and mimesis. Another time, perhaps?



I gave it a try and Wiki deceived me.
I didn't know a thing about Alvarez's use of instruments, only knew him by name and a couple of listenings.


----------



## Guest

And now, fellow TC aficionados, back to *Jonty Harrison*. 
[Please do check out his _*Klang*_]


----------



## Guest

No takers for *Jonty Harrison*?


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> No takers for *Jonty Harrison*?


Juries
only
notice
that
you

Have
a
really
rare
indeed
somewhat
obscure
name.


----------



## Guest

Good response, BPS. Now it's your turn to propose a composer.


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah - Alan Hovhaness!


----------



## shangoyal

BPS said:


> Juries
> only
> notice
> that
> you
> 
> Have
> a
> really
> rare
> indeed
> somewhat
> obscure
> name.


This is brilliant!


----------



## Guest

Back to BPS's *Alan Hovhaness*:
Alan laughingly adumbrated new harmonies, often veering haughtily atop nefarious enharmonically suspect sequences!

And now, if you will permit, back to my Diabelli variations team of composers:

(Joachim) *Hoffmann*


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Back to BPS's *Alan Hovhaness*:
> Alan laughingly adumbrated new harmonies, often veering haughtily atop nefarious enharmonically suspect sequences!
> 
> And now, if you will permit, back to my Diabelli variations team of composers:
> 
> (Joachim) *Hoffmann*


I can't find this guy on wikipedia or arkivmusic. Are you sure he exists?

There's a guy named Giovanni Hoffman on arkivmusic and Giovanni (aka Johan) Hoffmann on wikipedia. Is that who you mean?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Originally posted by Wikipedia
> Joachim Hoffmann (December 1, 1930 - February 8, 2002) was a German historian and scientific director of the German Armed Forces Military History Research Office.


Historian of fighting forces, military, arms; nototherwise notable?


----------



## Guest

He is listed as one of Diabelli's original contributors: Variation 13, Joachim Hoffmann 1788-1856, 3/4, C major, "Vivo" / "Fugato"


----------



## Guest

Struggling with this one are we, my dears? Hah!


----------



## Ingélou

Journalists often acclaim cheating historians' ignorant mistakes. Historians often fake famous musicians' authenticity, nefariously.

*Sylvius Weiss*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ah, very witty, Ingelou!


----------



## Guest

I've just realised that TVox answered the Hoffmann! Then Ingélou followed up with a double-whammy!


----------



## Guest

Back to *Weiss* ...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Saxon yeoman lutenist, varied inventing undulating suites with earnestly impressive solo showmanship


York Bowen


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox's *York Bowen*:

Yes, our righteous Kreisler browsed our wunderkind's edited nocturnes.

[It's all there, in Wikipedia!]


----------



## Guest

Sorry, forgot it's my turn (so glad I was to have overcome the Bowen blitzkrieg offering!!). So, back to the Diabelli team. This time it's a fellow (1798-1860) who contributed Variation N° 34, A-flat major, "Adagio" :

(Johann) *Horzalka*


----------



## Ingélou

Have one really zestful amusement, lilting kiddies' arias.

(Willem) de Fesch 
(can't get enough of him today)


----------



## Guest

Dutch 'entertainer' frequently eviscerated suspect cathedral harmonies!

We continue the Diabelli team listing before the Brazil world cup kick off: (Joseph) *Huglmann*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Heavens, unknown German lutenists, multitudinous Austrians. Nugatory nobodies!

(apologies to all the historical figures traduced in the service of my acronym creation!)

Havergal Brian


----------



## Blancrocher

Sorry for the interruption, but I thought some might appreciate this post from DeepR in another thread:



> I was listening to Rachmaninoff's Ave Maria and then read this youtube comment:
> 
> "Sergei Rachmaninoff- rearrange letters and you get "Reach fine orgasm in F"
> The Ave Maria is written in the key of F. Coincidence? I think not...﻿"


http://www.talkclassical.com/25854-random-thoughts-discoveries-dont-12.html#post665193

Perhaps someone could track down this Youtube commenter and invite him to the forum?


----------



## Guest

Havergal Brian:

Heroic
anonymous
visionaries
endure
rarely
gaining
affectionate
listeners

By
relentlessly
inventing
aural
novelties.

Next up: Franco Alfano


----------



## Guest

*F*ranco's "*R*isurrezione" *a*nd *n*aughty "*C*yrano" *o*ffered *a*ncillary *l*unges *f*or *a*nnexing *N*eapolitan *o*peras.
[Nowhere near as good as BPS's, but I tried as best as I could to include the facts!]

Still on the Diabelli team: (Friedrich August) *Kanne*


----------



## BaronScarpia

Who in God's name is Kanne?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kanne? Another notespinner, not eminent


----------



## Guest

Kind
austrian
neophyte
newspaper
editor?

Edit: oops - too slow!


----------



## Guest

TVox, your turn to suggest a composer for the acronym game.


----------



## Guest

BaronScarpia said:


> Who in God's name is Kanne?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_August_Kanne


----------



## Guest

Waiting for TVox to post a composer for the next installment in the acronym challenge .....


----------



## Guest

Whilst we're waiting for TVox, maybe I'll take up BlancRocher's idea above (post #451) and propose an anagram:
Bach solo cello suites = soluble holies accost. Well, it's just an idea.


----------



## Guest

Or what about Mozart's _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_? This gives (in translation) "luting athleticism". Well, I suppose it does.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Oh my goodness, I am being chided ever so gently by not one, but two forum friends for not posting a new composer to acronymise... sorry guys, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!

(So the next composer is...Maxima Culpa!)

No, wait a minute...

Terry Riley


----------



## shangoyal

The elves remain really young, rarely investigating lucky eternal youth.

Robert Schumann


----------



## Guest

Tendentious, enervating ramblings ruining yesteryear's Romantically inclined enharmonic yearnings!


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann couldn't hold up marrying another nanosecond, naturally. 

Sofia Gubaidulina


----------



## shangoyal

Science often feels innately absurd - governing universal bangs and infinite dimensions under little innocuous nerdy arithmetic.

Carl Maria von Weber


----------



## Ingélou

Sopranos often famously intoxicate audiences: good understanding, beautiful acting, interesting dialogue, unfluffed lyrics, intelligent natural allure.

Mine's an extra. Go with Shangoyal's suggestion.


----------



## shangoyal

Ingélou said:


> *Sopranos often famously intoxicate audiences: good understanding, beautiful acting, interesting dialogue, unfluffed lyrics, intelligent natural allure.*
> 
> Mine's an extra. Go with Shangoyal's suggestion.


You have a rare talent for this stuff! The commas lend to the sentence a dancing rhythm.


----------



## Guest

Back to Shangoyal's *Carl Maria von Weber* : Carl, archetypical Romantic _leitmotif_ master, acquired reputation in adapting - voraciously - Oberon. No wonder envious Beethoven exploded, right?


----------



## Guest

Yes, back to the Diabelli team (not exactly favourites in the upcoming World Cup in Brazil) :

(Joseph) *Kerzkowsky*. His contribution to the Diabelli variations project was Variation N° 20, 3/4 time, F major (Moderato con espressione). Wikipedia tells us that he "cannot be identified with certainty; he was formerly believed to be the Polish violinist Kaczkowski".

So, I'll make this latest acronym challenge a multiple choice option:

a) *Kerzkowsky*
or
b) *Kaczkowski*


----------



## Ingélou

Knowing about Caledonia, *zealous** Klaus operated wondrously skirling kilted instruments...









Elsa Barraine

_* It was in the original plan but in my hurry to post before someone else nipped in, I forgot it. Sorted now._


----------



## Guest

Almost perfect,Ingélou.* You forgot the all-important "Z" !!* Second attempt, if you'd be so kind!


----------



## Blancrocher

TalkingHead said:


> Oberon.


Watched earlier, btw--entirely recommendable.


----------



## Guest

Elsa Barraine
Elsa? Les Six? A beautiful arranger, really rather astringent in notating Éluard.
[I swear, it's all taken from Wikipedia!]

Back to the Diabelli team : (Conradin) *Kreutzer*


----------



## science

shangoyal said:


> Science often feels innately absurd - governing universal bangs and infinite dimensions under little innocuous nerdy arithmetic.


Wow. I feel so transparent.

Are you seeing anyone at the moment?

j/k of course


----------



## science

TalkingHead said:


> Elsa Barraine
> Elsa? Les Six? A beautiful arranger, really rather astringent in notating Éluard.
> [I swear, it's all taken from Wikipedia!]
> 
> Back to the Diabelli team : (Conradin) *Kreutzer*


Killing rats eases under these zoological eradication rules.

Nikolai *Lopatnikoff*.


----------



## Guest

You're here now, Science, you've been roped in! Your turn to crack the Kreutzer acronym challenge and then offer your own composer for similar treatment.


----------



## Guest

Oops, please disregard my posting above, Science has already replied. Sorry!


----------



## Guest

Science, your turn to submit a composer ....


----------



## Guest

Science has posted (Nikolai) *Lopatnikoff*


----------



## science

TalkingHead said:


> You're here now, Science, you've been roped in! Your turn to crack the Kreutzer acronym challenge and then offer your own composer for similar treatment.


Kindly realize, everything you touch zooms everlastingly 'round.



TalkingHead said:


> Science has posted (Nikolai) *Lopatnikoff*


----------



## science

Sorry, I'm going to do that one myself because: 

Letting other people always talk nonsense is kind of freeing, frankly. 

Ok, here's one, and I'll leave it to my esteemed peers: 

Clemens non Papa.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Clemens' life elements mysterious: entitled, not seriously, 'not-our-noble-pope', appellation provided authenticity


Anatol Liadov


----------



## Ingélou

Adaptations naturally attract the older listener. Lovely intelligent adaptations deserve older votes.

Antonio Caldara


----------



## science

And, naturally, though openly naked, I only caper a little; dancing Adonis really allures.


----------



## science

For my friends: 

Ippolitov-Ivanov.


----------



## Blancrocher

If politics presents obstacles, leave it to others. Virtue involves vocational accomplishment, not occasional voting. 

Dmitri Shostakovich


----------



## Ingélou

Dear master, I trust radical intelligence. Shostakovich, hurry onward; search; take action; knowledge overcomes vanity; industry conquers haziness.

John Jenkins


----------



## Guest

Joyful over his neighbors, John entombed near kent in norfolk sleeps.

Heitor Villa-Lobos ?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

He essentially is, truly, our rarified, vitally important lodestar - Latin Americans, lovers of Brazil offer supplication.


Arthur Sullivan


----------



## shangoyal

As Ra to Hu uttered: reveal some, use lye, lip in vaseline, ask nothing.

Prokofiev


----------



## Blake

People Ranting Ostentations Know the Obligations Fair Inevitably Elusive of Victory.

Josquin des Prez


----------



## science

Joining old San Quentin in November destroys everything some people relish--except zebras.

Fausto Romitelli


----------



## Klavierspieler

Far, Antoine, under such things of ruin or mirth is thine extempore la-la-ing.

Benjamin Carr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vesuvius said:


> People Ranting Ostentations Know the Obligations Fair Inevitably Elusive of Victory.
> 
> Josquin des Prez


People
Ranting
Ostentations 
Know 
The
Obligations
Fair
Inevitably
Elusive
Of
Victory

I dread to think what PROKTO-FIEOV might mean in Russian...


----------



## Guest

Benjamin Carr : Benjamin enjoyed notating jigs and minuets in nimble configurations as rightfully requested.

I'll post my turn a bit later when I've had a chance to check back on my Diabelli team (who are taking Brazil by storm in the World Cup)


----------



## Guest

Yes, I just got a report from my team's trainer that our mid-field defender Johann Nepomuk Hummel has been sent back to the dressing room for tampering with the hammer action on Beethoven's Broadwood.

Anyway, the latest acronym challenge (before he gets a yellow card) is : (Eduard Baron von) *Lannoy*


----------



## Guest

A bit of background on the Baron to help you : http://www.allmusic.com/artist/eduard-von-lannoy-mn0002213684


----------



## Ingélou

Elegant delightful undervalued aristocratic recorder/dilettante: Brussels aroused revelatory oracles, natally. Vibrations organised nature. Lannoy, attractively nurturing noise, originated Yestermusik.

(Whatever 'Yestermusik' is - think I'll copyright it.)

(Ferdinando) Carulli


----------



## Guest

Campania's arranger rightly understood lyre's lydian inflection.
(Hah! I nearly passed on this one. Carulli was born in Naples in the region of Campania, in case you were wondering!)

We continue with the Diabelli team (no red cards for the moment) : (Maximilian Joseph) *Leidesdorf*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Lacks encyclopedia information - droll excerpt shows derisory offering - "Retired Florence"


(Ernest John) Moeran


----------



## Ingélou

Educated round Norfolk; enjoyed swains' tunes. Jollied on high nights. Married - overindulged - emigrated - rustic artistry, naturally.

(Emmanuel) Chabrier


----------



## Taggart

Emmanuel made many artistic numbers under electric lights. Cleverly, he answered by ripping into every rondo.

(Domenico) Zipoli.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Zipoli instantly passed on. Lousy infection...

(Pyotr Ilyich) Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Guest

I think we've already had Tchaikovsky, MAS. Can you give us another one?


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

My apologies. I haven't read all the comments.
How about... (Sir Edward William) Elgar?


----------



## Blancrocher

TalkingHead said:


> I think we've already had Tchaikovsky, MAS. Can you give us another one?


I myself wouldn't have a problem with seeing another acronym about him. Tchaikovsky could have additional information: keyboard opuses, vodka, sicknesses, kinky yearnings--and so forth. There's plenty more to say, though it's a tough one.

However, I suppose we'd better just go with Elgar.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Edwardians delirious, Wood's approach regal. Devoted enthusiasts loved Gerontius acoustic recordings


Cyril Meir Scott


----------



## science

Composers you rarely invoke lovingly might even interest really serious critics - or the tabloids. 

Yevgeny Svetlanov


----------



## Badinerie

You estimate very generally each nuance yet systematically value every
text literally and never offer validation.

Mussorgsky


PS Birtwhistle

Birtwhistle is really twisted with his idiotic system that lacks empathy...


----------



## science

Music

Maestro usually smashed, so orchestrations [by] Ravel, Gorchakov, Stokowski, Kazuhito Yamashita.

Ok, K.Y. was for guitar rather than orchestra, but...

Frederic Rzewski


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Rzewski's "Zoo..." - electronic whirring sounds kick in


John McCabe


----------



## Ingélou

*John orchestrated his new Magical Classical Composer anthem, bringing enjoyment.* 
*dictated by Taggart, who'd switched his computer off... 

(Thomas) Weelkes.


----------



## Guest

Thomas Wheelks, eh? Seems like he was quite a character, as Wiki tells us that "Weelkes was later to find himself in trouble with the Chichester Cathedral authorities for his heavy drinking and immoderate behaviour. He had previously been fined for 'urinating on the Dean from the organ loft during Evensong'.

Anyway, my solution to Ingélou's challenge : 
*T*homas *h*oned *o*riginal *m*adrigals *a*nd *s*ervices, *w*hilst *e*vensong *e*scapades *l*ightheartedly *k*ept *e*veryone *s*niggering.


----------



## Guest

We continue with the Diabelli team : (Joseph) *Mayseder*


----------



## Ingélou

Joseph originally showed extreme promise, happily: music acquired young, subject endeavoured, directed, excelled, reaped. 

Michael East (composer of madrigals)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My itchy cranium has an elephant (leftover elephant, actually) singing tremendously. 

Enrique Granados


----------



## Badinerie

Espana Never Relinquishes Its Quite Unique Experience

Goyescas Reveal A Need And Dreams Of Señoritas .


Ottorino Respighi


----------



## Guest

*R*espighi *e*nvisaged *s*everal "*p*oems" *i*n *g*lorious, *h*appy Italy.
[Hmm, not one of my better efforts].

Yes, back to the Diabelli team : ... I have to check back to see if I haven't already posted this one ...


----------



## Guest

Over to you acronym aficionados : *Joseph Panny* 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Panny


----------



## Ingélou

TH - it's hard to make sense of that Wiki translation! 

Joseph Panny - Joe, of scholarly educated parentage, harmonised; Paganini's aid nurtured notation yearly. 

Henry Lawes


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> TH - it's hard to make sense of that Wiki translation! [...]


Yeah, sorry about that, but the German version had more detail than the English version: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Panny


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Henry - English nobleman, royalist yet lost access when 'eads severed (sorry, _sorry_, yes, I know, but there's just so little to go on...)

Granville Bantock


----------



## Vesteralen

Gothic romance always needs vivid illustrations lushly lining each Book and never testing our cultural knowledge

Orazio Vecchi


----------



## Vesteralen

Odd Roman Adds Zest In Opera. Vocal Expressiveness Called "Calculated Hubris" Idly.

Jacopo Peri


----------



## Stavrogin

Don't let this stop.

Jacopo, albeit concertgoers only perceived operas Poorly, evidently resilient, insisted.


Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf?

Composer! A revival looms. Does Ingelou, Talkinghead, Taggart* - _everyone_ - reconvene? 
So, virtuosos, our new diversion is this tailor's educated, resourceful son - directed operas, received fame.

What about Sofia Asgatovna Gubaidulina, now?

(* Post-operative recovery allowing, of course.)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Strings, oboes, flutes! I adore. A silence - going again! Then open-string violins' note "A" - going up - B! And it dulls. Ululating lines in 'nets and--"
The description (translated from Chinese) of a symphony ends here. " 'Nets " is understood to mean clarinets.

Next: Charles-Camille Saint-Saëns. If you feel really clever, try to start a word with the ë.


----------



## Crudblud

*C*urrently, *h*am *a*rrays *r*oast *l*anguorously, *e*mpty *s*tomachs *c*ompose *a*ngry *m*adrigals *i*n *l*ieu (of) *l*unch, *e*xpressing *s*entiments *a*pproved *i*ntestinally: "*n*ow *t*hen, *s*ome *a*ppetisers, *e*veryone *n*eeds *s*ustenance!"

I did try to incorporate an ë word, but sadly it was just too difficult to find one that not only made sense but flowed well in the sentence.

I submit:* Antonio de Cabezon*


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Could be some lines from a comic scene in a novel. Brilliant!


----------



## Rhombic

Association (of) northern theorbo, organ, never Italian, orchestras deciding (to) emphasise constructive analysis (of) Baroque era zombie-like omnivorous narwhals.

Henry Cowell.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*H*armonic *E*xcitement *N*ot *R*ecent *Y*ears *C*arcerated *O*ver *W*otted *E*nsemble *L*arghetto *L*iked

Edgard Varese


----------



## Capeditiea

kiss and i keep here only safe reusable underwear, so has anyone perfectly understood regular jogging instructions? simply only real animals bug joggers insomnia.

kaikhosru shapurji sorabji


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *H*armonic *E*xcitement *N*ot *R*ecent *Y*ears *C*arcerated *O*ver *W*otted *E*nsemble *L*arghetto *L*iked
> 
> Edgard Varese


Every Do-Gooder Attacks Roger Daltrey. Vampires Are Racist Every Saturday Evening...


----------



## Phil loves classical

Next: Bela Bartok


----------



## KenOC

Before Evening, Laugh Aloud. Before Afternoon, Relish Terrapin Or Kangaroo.

Giovanni Sgambati.


----------



## vesteel

Get Ivan on Vienna and Nuremberg. Not Italy! So get a map, boat, and time itself.

Jan Dismas Zelenka


----------

